
Good Engineering - ojkelly
https://goodengineering.dev/
======
ojkelly
Idea to launched in under 48 hours.

At build time, I crawl a list of feeds, take the most recent 3 stories. Then
from that list, I build a page with the most recent 100.

The site is built on the hour with an IFTTT event triggering a Netlify build
against master.

Total cost to build an maintain: $0.00

